# would I make 7/28 BMQ after fitness test on 7/18?



## ChrisChung (11 Jul 2008)

Would I make 7/28 BMQ after fitness test on 7/18?

Hi? you guys. I live in Winnipeg. I'm applying for the reserve armed force.(1st option:med tech, 2nd option:signal officer)
I've done all the paperwork required and all I have left is the physical fitness test(reserve) on 7/18 2008.

I was hoping to get the BMQ(full-time) done by September.(my adult-ed school starts on 9/8 so..)
But the recruiter said the BMQ already started on 7/2 and the last one for the summer is on 7/28
and the dates are so close together that I might not be able to get on the one on the 28th.(she said she's NOT SURE)

I need to know 'cause I have to tell my manager&caretaker ASAP if I'm going to be away for 4 weeks.(I should've found out earlier, I know...)

If 7/28 date doesn't work out, I would have to look at a part-time BMQ 
'cause I'll be going to school part-time.(9/8~12/18, 1/26 through 6/3)

My questions are:

1.Would I be able to make 7/28 BMQ?
2. I guess my best bet is do the BMQ part-time(12-weeks) coming up in Jan 09 and go to trade school in the following summer.
sounds reasonable?

3. Is part-time BMQ recommended? I'd rather commit to it full-time than spread it over 12 weeks.. but it looks
like I have no choice.
4. Are there applicants who are in my shoes?(Is my problem a common one?)


Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## stryte (11 Jul 2008)

1) As even your recruiter was not sure I will not attempt to speculate as to the odds.

2) / 3) Since both these questions to me, appear to be asking the same thing. 

If you're looking for a recommendation I would suggest asking the unit you are applying to their preference rather than strangers on the internet.

4) Yes, in fact 3 down from this one is a thread of CF members waiting for reserve BMQ.

Hope this help and good luck to you.


----------



## kabogadil (12 Jul 2008)

I totally agree with everything stryte had said. Based on my experience in the application process, it looks like you will be doing part time BMQ.  I'm not sure how fast the processing is in Winnipeg, but I did my PT June 4th and even missed the swearing in 2 weeks ago as my papers aren't ready.  My swearing in is in 2 weeks from now.

Unless everything goes well in your PT and you get sworn in right away, you can probably get in to the 7/28 course providing there are spaces left. Overall, keep in touch with your recruiter, make yourself known. Good luck!


----------

